# PINK TT!!!!



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

You'd certainly look like a TiT driving this..................

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PINK-2004-Audi-TT ... dZViewItem


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Hahahaha have you seen the starting bid...."due to unique colour" hahaha


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Starting bid Â£28,500 ???.....to go around looking like a 3.2L condom


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

TeeTees said:


> Starting bid Â£28,500 ???.....to go around looking like a 3.2L condom


Apparently Audi have said they would not do that shade again....And he/she believes them...Taken for a mug by the salesman.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

it's only Â£10k over priced!!

Oh - it's fecking rank too!


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

genocidalduck said:


> TeeTees said:
> 
> 
> > Starting bid Â£28,500 ???.....to go around looking like a 3.2L condom
> ...


Do you reckon Audi were just apologizing about the colour ?


----------



## hudson (May 18, 2003)

There are things in life that are simply wrong! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## jwball (Jan 18, 2004)

Overpriced!!


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

jwball said:


> Overpriced!!


.....by Â£28,500 :lol:


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Maybe someone should ask the seller a few questions....To bring them down to reality....I cant im not a ebay member. Or at least direct them to this thread


----------



## g-boy (Jun 3, 2005)

my missus would kill a lot of people for that car


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

yes, because she managed to retain copyrite over the colour or something.

I know this cos I stopped and spoke to her one day. Her male partner was in the car. A very rude man who referred to "some sad bastards on some website or another that were interested in the car and had posted a picture of it." Very dismissive, very rude, considering I stopped out of genuine interest and TT friendship.

She wasn't that friendly either although a little more talkative and a lot less rude than him. So self important and so far up their arses its not true, so no surprise that they spent a fortune (and a lot of effort by the sound of things) on getting this vile and lurid colour, and then try to charge a whopping premium for a colour that no-one else likes anyway, except them :lol: :lol: :lol:

Well, Barbie - NONE OF US SAD BASTARDS ARE INTERESTED IN YOUR VOMIT PROVOKING MOTOR. YOU CAN STUFF IT RIGHT UP KEN'S MALEVOLENT A*SE. WE ARE ALL FAR TOO SAD TO WANT TO PAY OVER THE ODDS FOR A CLITORIS ON WHEELS

Rant over.


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

CamV6 said:


> yes, because she managed to retain copyrite over the colour or something.
> 
> I know this cos I stopped and spoke to her one day. Her male partner was in the car. A very rude man who referred to "some sad bastards on some website or another that were interested in the car and had posted a picture of it." Very dismissive, very rude, considering I stopped out of genuine interest and TT friendship.
> 
> ...


Wow - you feeling better now ? :wink:


----------



## g-boy (Jun 3, 2005)

now now :lol:

can you imagine how many dings there is with that bizarre crunchy drive that you can't get out of!


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

oh, yes, much better thanks, just getting my breath back :lol: :twisted:


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

CamV6 said:


> oh, yes, much better thanks, just getting my breath back :lol: :twisted:


Cool....think about it though. Wouldn't you be bitter and rude if someone in a better looking TT pulled up to look at your great big pink thing ? :lol:


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

so funny cause in any other colour the V6 front looks mean!

cant belive audi let that one out. :?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Not as 'nice' as this one :lol:









Ordered to match the owner's jumper (inside the dealership - above the car in the picture)

Plenty more threads on this if try a search :wink:


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2006)

CamV6 said:


> Her male partner was in the car.


wow - he must have some balls! he's gotta be a little


----------



## jwball (Jan 18, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> Not as 'nice' as this one :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Correct me if I'm wrong but it's the same colour exactly!!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

jwball said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Not as 'nice' as this one :lol:
> ...


Not sure - On my screen it looks a bit deeper/richer :?


----------



## jwball (Jan 18, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> jwball said:
> 
> 
> > NaughTTy said:
> ...


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

jwball said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > jwball said:
> ...


Hmmmm :?


----------



## Raz225TTC (Feb 24, 2006)

Her "male" partner must be neutered...

Can't we all chip in and hire someone to make this "thing" dissappear for good. makes me ashamed to own a TT.


----------



## jpmcbrien (Jan 26, 2005)

TT a hairdresser's car?

Never.


----------



## M4L__TT (Mar 25, 2004)

pass the sick bag....


----------



## MaybeTT (May 8, 2004)

All it needs are some pink fluffy dice and matching seat and steering wheel covers 

I actually think its rather nice and girly, but the interior needs some pink in it 8)

[Not that I would ever want to own such a thing myself, I jsut like pink!]


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> CamV6 said:
> 
> 
> > Her male partner was in the car.
> ...


PMSL :lol: Never seen that smilie before.

Yep. Agree with MaybeTT. If you are going to be that tastless, you might as well do it in style. Wheels lilac maybe. Seats two tone - pink with indigo centres. Red calipers, lower and upper grille, and spoiler tip. Lilac dash, to match the wheels, with white dials and pink surround....sorry, just had a







moment.


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> Hahahaha have you seen the starting bid...."due to unique colour" hahaha


Emm, someone needs to give the owner/seller a reality check, followed swiftly by a quick lesson in colour selection.

I wonder if this owner jumped on the World Cup Italia '90 boat and bought the Fiat Panda with the wheel trims sprayed to look like a hexagon stitched football...

Lol 

[edit]

http://www.channel4.com/4car/feature/topten/crass-special-editions/crass-ses-8.html


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

think the only person that could buy that car would be for wayne rooney squeeze.

niko


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

wow shes going to be driving it for a long time if she is waiting to find someone to pay that kind of money! Drop Â£8K off and she might be lucky.....

and whats the point of having such a distinctive colour if you dont want it to be a talking point with other enthusiasts :roll:

L


----------



## dj c225 (Nov 3, 2004)

TT51 SEC..

Saw this today at Audi Edgware Road, on my way to pick up some oil, looks great, for a chick 

Don't think it will sell well though, limited market..


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

So is Lady Penelope throwing in her rude Parker with the sale?


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

dj c225 said:


> TT51 SEC..
> 
> Saw this today at Audi Edgware Road, on my way to pick up some oil, looks great, for a chick
> 
> Don't think it will sell well though, limited market..


I wonder if she was checking with them to see whether the rumours were true, and it is worth f-all.


----------



## Toxic (Oct 16, 2005)

that is the very car i posted up a while ago as passing me down old redding and woke me up totally coming back to work. Yes i was left in shock seeing a TT in that colour and laughed.


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

To be honest i think due to its colour its worth less, than the real price of it.

there uniqueness then theres just isolation.

niko


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

I like it 
If they primed it again, maybe it would sell "colour of choice"


----------



## tiTTy (Feb 15, 2006)

Oh god,

I think I like it. Its funky

Whats the matter with me????????


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

tiTTy said:


> Oh god,
> 
> I think I like it. Its funky
> 
> Whats the matter with me????????


Erm.....I think it's time for your medication dude  :wink:


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2006)

tiTTy said:


> Oh god,
> 
> I think I like it. Its funky
> 
> Whats the matter with me????????


[smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Rumours have it shes buying this
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.










:lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2006)

that was another overpriced non-seller. I bet its still for sale.....(was for sale about 6 months ago)


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

That VW looks crap at the best of times - i didnt think it was possible to make it look any worse, but pink does.

Cant see it selling, but its one of those colours you love or hate - i guess someone somewhere will love it.


----------



## tiTTy (Feb 15, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> That VW looks crap at the best of times - i didnt think it was possible to make it look any worse, but pink does.
> 
> Cant see it selling, but its one of those colours you love or hate - i guess someone somewhere will love it.


I like your avatar.

I dont why, I just didn't imagine you in glasses


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Im getting good at this mouse thing now.


----------



## tiTTy (Feb 15, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Im getting good at this mouse thing now.


    :roll:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

its a habit thing'


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> its a habit thing'


Booo


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

It's a funky fun colour. I'm sure a funky fun person will buy it for the right price obviously.


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

...trying to sell unusual coloured cars, yeah, not easy,

FOR SALE - *Purple TT *- STILL!! :?

Andy


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

purplett said:


> ...trying to sell unusual coloured cars, yeah, not easy,
> 
> FOR SALE - *Purple TT *- STILL!! :?
> 
> Andy


Hey Purplett, there are unusual coloured cars (such as yours - which I will admit to liking), and there are butt ugly coloured cars (such as the PINK one)......a huuuuuge difference mate :wink:


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

Yeah Pink & Purple are indeed chalk and cheese.

But - my daughter who's coming up to 17 in June LOVES the pink TT the subject of this 'ere thread. One man's meat... etc etc

Andy


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

purplett said:


> Yeah Pink & Purple are indeed chalk and cheese.
> 
> But - my daughter who's coming up to 17 in June LOVES the pink TT the subject of this 'ere thread. One man's meat... etc etc
> 
> Andy


I could live with a purple TT....I actually like the colour. Pink no. However for a 17 year old girl....You couldnt think of a better colour and car 

I have a issue with the fact the woman thinks its worth 28k


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

genocidalduck said:


> purplett said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah Pink & Purple are indeed chalk and cheese.
> ...


Maybe the woman in question is only a little girl who doesn't have any understanding of car valuations... :lol: :wink:


----------



## ross2280 (May 11, 2005)

I think i just saw that pink TT near Tower bridge today...
It is VERY pink even live...


----------



## markryder (Dec 22, 2005)

I kind of get the feeling that if you're a bloke and you buy that pink TT, it's an expencive (and lot less fun) way of expressing the same thing a t-shirt with a picture of a big chicken on it, and the writing "I love bick cocks" will do.

On the subject of purple TT's...
http://www.vwaudi-club.no/?s=CarProfile&CarID=3596


----------



## scottk (Nov 7, 2004)

What an awful colour, I feel sorry for the poor car, born on the production line and then some Hungarian with neon pink starts painting you....

I also feel sorry for their neighbours and the damage to the house value that having that parked next door to them has made!


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I'm shocked still no bids....At that price i would have thought someone would have snapped it up by now


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

markryder said:


> On the subject of purple TT's...
> http://www.vwaudi-club.no/?s=CarProfile&CarID=3596


Ooooh now that's lovely 8) obviously that's IMHO!!

Just the colour tho' - hate the bodykit.
Andy


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

scottk said:


> What an awful colour, I feel sorry for the poor car, born on the production line and then some Hungarian with neon pink starts painting you....
> 
> I also feel sorry for their neighbours and the damage to the house value that having that parked next door to them has made!


I thought they were painted in Germany before the trip to Hungary


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

:roll:

What's wrong with girlie colours?

Hev x :-*


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Hev said:


> :roll:
> 
> What's wrong with girlie colours?
> 
> Hev x :-*


Hev its not so much the colour but rather how much she thinks its worth. Just because its painted pink


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

quite true. Nowt wrong with girlie colours, but pleeeeeease!!!!

you know, she told me that it took a long time and a lot of research for audi to get the exact shade she wanted, and that to achieve it, several various colours had to be coated one on top of the other, and then as I say she insisted on retaining the copywrite (or whatever the correct Intellectual Property term is) so that no-one else could have that exact colour............

so its a very self specific choice...........................

and they reckon their taste is so fantastic that someone will fork out silly money for it................................

and that they are above such group enthusiasm for their car - such things and people are beneath them.......................................

too good to be one of us lot..............................

or even talk to us..................................

and we are "sad bastards" for being interested at all..........................

but having said all of that I bet you all that some twat does buy it cos they love the colour, although i only hope they dont pay a premium for it.

but i guess that's what its all about, they obviously reckon its woth a punt trying to get back the Â£ they laid out on the paintjob, just need to find someone who is insane enough to want to drive a car that gruesome colour

Well folks here's the news, the 'heads up' if you like.............

FACT IS, YOU ARE INFINATELY MORE LIKELY TO FIND A FRIENDLY TT ENTHUSIAST WHO BUT FOR THE BIZZARE COLOUR MIGHT HAVE BEEN VERY INTERESTED IN BUYING YOUR CAR( SAY, FOR EXAMPLE A MEMBER OF THE UK TT FORUM OR CLUB MEMBER) THAN YOU ARE TO EVER FIND SOMEONE WHO WANTS A TT V6 COUPE WITH DSG, HAS OVER 25K TO SPEND BUT DOESNT WANT TO FORK OUT FOR A NEW CAR, AND WHO RECKONS THAT THEY WANT A PINK ONE (AND 'EXCLUSIVELY' PINK AT THAT) SO MUCH, THAT THEY WOULD PAY NEARLY NEW PRICE FOR A NOT NEARLY NEW CAR, ESPECIAllY WHEN THE MARK II IS ROUND THE CORNER. Good luck.

Oh no its happening again, I've started ranting, must catch breath :-*


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Even Though they have got the copyright. For any colour from Audi its Â£1500. So if you wanted that colour car. You could go a shade lighter or darker. That way you could by a brand new MKII probably not a V6. For the same price if not less. :? ...I really need to join e-bay and ask them some questions.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

It will be interesting to hear what Lady Penelope says :wink:


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2006)

its not just the overpricing, but why - oh why would you make your car 'LOOK' older than it is?! why stick a '51-plate' on a '54-plate' car?!?! just because it has 'TT' on the front?! You can get a TT54 plates from the DVLA website

Lady Penelope hasnt got a clue has she?! :lol:

my gf wont let me get "AK54 TTT" (AK being my initials) because the current reg looks like her name: LISA if you squint and look from an angle - LX54 :roll: :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> Even Though they have got the copyright. For any colour from Audi its Â£1500. So if you wanted that colour car. You could go a shade lighter or darker. That way you could by a brand new MKII probably not a V6. For the same price if not less. :? ...I really need to join e-bay and ask them some questions.


I asked but they never appeared.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Even Though they have got the copyright. For any colour from Audi its Â£1500. So if you wanted that colour car. You could go a shade lighter or darker. That way you could by a brand new MKII probably not a V6. For the same price if not less. :? ...I really need to join e-bay and ask them some questions.
> ...


I joined E-bay just to find out....I have a feeling i wont hear anything either.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I think they have to reply to the question before a question appears.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> I think they have to reply to the question before a question appears.


Yes however. If they dont want it shown i think they can send you a answer straight to your email.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2006)

genocidalduck said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > I think they have to reply to the question before a question appears.
> ...


yes thats true, they can choose whether to post it for public viewing or not


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I just basically ask how they can justify asking nearly 10k over list price. Even though Audi have promised you not to do it on another TT. Is it just reserved for the current shape TT?. As the new one is coming out soon. I could easily get that colour from Audi on the MKII. If not get the same colour just either a shade darker or a shade lighter on a new car and would still be cheaper.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

genocidalduck said:


> I just basically ask how they can justify asking nearly 10k over list price. Even though Audi have promised you not to do it on another TT. Is it just reserved for the current shape TT?. As the new one is coming out soon. I could easily get that colour from Audi on the MKII. If not get the same colour just either a shade darker or a shade lighter on a new car and would still be cheaper.


I asked -  if she was open to offers as the car had a REAL list price of 19k and if i'd get a discount for the colour. Was thinking around the 10k mark.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > I just basically ask how they can justify asking nearly 10k over list price. Even though Audi have promised you not to do it on another TT. Is it just reserved for the current shape TT?. As the new one is coming out soon. I could easily get that colour from Audi on the MKII. If not get the same colour just either a shade darker or a shade lighter on a new car and would still be cheaper.
> ...


 :lol: ..TBH unless someone really loves that colour...Thats about all its worth. Always a dodgy gamble going for a Audi exclusive colour.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Found it i actually said

Question from XXXXXXXX 
Item: PINK 2004 Audi TT 3.2 Quattro (4628051834) 
This message was sent while the listing was active. 
XXXXXXX is a potential buyer.

The guide price for this car is Â£19000, but I would be looking for a discount of at least another 11k (below the 19k) due to the colour. Are you willing to change the starting bid price?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Toshiba said:


> Found it i actually said
> 
> Question from XXXXXXXX
> Item: PINK 2004 Audi TT 3.2 Quattro (4628051834)
> ...


 :lol: no wonder you didnt get a reply.

I'd like to be a fly on the wall if they took it to Audi to part ex it. I wonder how much they would offer them.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Woo hoo got a reply....Quite shirty with me actually....

"nothing stops you from ordering a slightly different shade, but it 
reduces from the originality of it. if you go and do that, yours is 
instantly not a one-off either, which is where the value in this car 
lies. 
if you don't want to buy it, don't buy it. i'm not making you"

So i thought it was my duty to tell her about the pink 225 that is older than hers :lol:


----------



## stepneyjack (Sep 24, 2004)

Well - I kind of like the Pink TT...

Don't see why people seem so upset about it - it's only a colour. And at least she's brave enough to try something different instead of driving round in 'Company Rep Silver' all day!! 

Still, you're probably right - Â£28K is a lot for a specialised colour.

When I had 'Jack' built - I was aware that it could seriously devalue him, but I'd decided that I'd never sell him, and even if he was only worth one pence - to me he's priceless!!! 8)










... And as for the lads that think that Pink TT is a bit 'gay' - are you the ones in untucked shirts drinking cheap lager in Wetherspoons or have you actually joined the 21st Century yet??

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## RenZo (Feb 14, 2006)

i think the colours cool... its better to stand out in my opinion..

i wouldn't be brave enough to buy it thou!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I like the pink, its very girlie indeedy 8) .


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

stepneyjack said:


>


You need red leather in that  :wink:


----------



## stepneyjack (Sep 24, 2004)

Dotti...

I was thinking about Red Leather initially - but thought that it might be a little too OTT, what with the subtle and gentle exterior! :lol:

Still - looks good on yours though 8)


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Well thank you 8) .

What colour was your TT before you had it done like the union jack? 8)


----------



## gt russell (Nov 27, 2005)

red leather stop dottie you doing it again :lol:


----------



## stepneyjack (Sep 24, 2004)

Dotti,

Jack was 'Company Rep Silver' - yer basic 225 with all black interior - the perfect canvas!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/300197/

8)


----------



## RenZo (Feb 14, 2006)

the jack tt is abit mad! i remeber seeing an jaguar xkr witch had the same theme.. looked good


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

gt russell said:


> red leather stop dottie you doing it again :lol:


Red's a tarts colour :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

stepneyjack said:


> Dotti,
> 
> Jack was 'Company Rep Silver' - yer basic 225 with all black interior - the perfect canvas!
> 
> ...


God what was going through your mind when they were doing this to your car?  :wink: . It's mad and what made you choose to have it done like this? I really love it actually  . Do you have a loud personality to go with it  :wink:


----------

